# Aunt jamima whole wheat pancakes + sugar free syrup..freakin good



## studen77 (Jul 2, 2006)

man they are SOOO good man... i use this stuff called 'cary's sugar free syrup'..they taste even better than the regular ones...so light and fluffy darn the were so good..


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 2, 2006)

studen77 said:
			
		

> man they are SOOO good man... i use this stuff called 'cary's sugar free syrup'..they taste even better than the regular ones...so light and fluffy darn the were so good..




That's called a cheat meal, even with the SF syrup.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 2, 2006)

If it's a cheat meal, just have normal chocolate chip pancakes with syrup. No reason to mess with that pussy sugarfree wholewheat shit.


----------



## GFR (Jul 2, 2006)

Good if you want to get fat.


----------



## studen77 (Jul 3, 2006)

well its a 'good cheat'....whole grain batter, skim milk, sugar free syrup to keep blood sugar in check...relatively small serving...first thing in the morning ..i probably burned it off anyway..


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 3, 2006)

> .i probably burned it off anyway..



lol


----------



## studen77 (Jul 3, 2006)

Look there's only so much fish and chicken I can take. Plus I ate them right after a hellacious cardio session that morning. I felt great, they tasted damn good, and i'm gonna enjoy them next sunday also! viva la' revelucion!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah, that's garbage.  I wouldn't touch it and if I was gonna have a cheat meal I'd rather go get some good fluffy buttermilk pancakes.

You can make your own oatmeal protein pancakes.  Do a search in the recipe forum.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 3, 2006)

I make buttermilk pancakes with fresh blueberries mixed in on my new skillet.  I don't use that Aunt Jamima stuff though.  I use 100% pure Vermont maple syrup (ingredients:  maple syrup  ).  That's my breakfast of choice before a 4-5 hour bike ride.  That and turkey bacon.


----------



## fufu (Jul 3, 2006)

I have buckwheat pancakes sometimes, are these ok?


----------



## fufu (Jul 3, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> I make buttermilk pancakes with fresh blueberries mixed in on my new skillet.  I don't use that Aunt Jamima stuff though.  I use 100% pure Vermont maple syrup (ingredients:  maple syrup  ).  That's my breakfast of choice before a 4-5 hour bike ride.  That and turkey bacon.



Vermont maple products are the greatest in the world.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 3, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Vermont maple products are the greatest in the world.



It's kind of cool when I'm mountain biking on certain trails in Vermont and I have to duck under maple syrup hoses that hang over some trails.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 3, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I have buckwheat pancakes sometimes, are these ok?


Yes, those are a very good alternative.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 3, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> That's called a cheat meal, even with the SF syrup.


why anyone would want anything other than buttermilk as a cheat is beyond me. live the damn life brotha!!!!!


----------



## dAMvN (Jul 3, 2006)

no one gets big off chicken and protien shakes, if you think thats how its done then your wasting your time.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 4, 2006)

dAMvN said:
			
		

> no one gets big off chicken and protien shakes, if you think thats how its done then your wasting your time.


what kind of sense are you trying to make out of that comment?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 4, 2006)

dAMvN said:
			
		

> no one gets big off chicken and protien shakes, if you think thats how its done then your wasting your time.


Yeah, I'd like to know what kind of comment this is.

Yes, you can get big off of Chicken and Protein shakes so no he's not wasting his time.  Diet is 75% of it, 15% mental and sleep and only 10% of it is training .  So given this, it only seems logical that a good healthy diet is the way to get big.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 4, 2006)

awwwwww shit     , you got jodi peeeeeeissed....you're in troubllllllllllllleeeee....oooooooooooooooooooooohhhh


----------



## dAMvN (Jul 4, 2006)

Complex carbs is what gets you size. Protien doesint. Anyone thats big can tell you that.

my point is i didint get the size i have by just eatting chicken, salads and a shake. No I had to eat Pasta, Pancakes, Some Pizza, Potatos, Oatmeal and of course weight gainer. First you need to bulk then proper healthy diet will allow you to keep the muscle and lose the fat. I just want him to know that he isint going to gain muscle and size by eatting 1k calories a day. thats just what i wanted him to know so he wont waste his time.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 4, 2006)

That's crap.

There are much healthier choices than what you listed above.  Oats, sweet potatoes, rice, multi grain products, sprouted grains etc...


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 4, 2006)

dAMvN said:
			
		

> Complex carbs is what gets you size. Protien doesint. Anyone thats big can tell you that.
> 
> my point is i didint get the size i have by just eatting chicken, salads and a shake. No I had to eat Pasta, Pancakes, Some Pizza, Potatos, Oatmeal and of course weight gainer. First you need to bulk then proper healthy diet will allow you to keep the muscle and lose the fat. I just want him to know that he isint going to gain muscle and size by eatting 1k calories a day. thats just what i wanted him to know so he wont waste his time.


so you must be a big fat fucking balloon? Protein has nothing to do with gaining size? Ever hear of a positive nitrogen balance?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 4, 2006)

His meal does sound kinda shitty.  If I were to make pancakes, I would make them right.  A cunt hair away from a heart attack!

However

His meal would have less calories than say a stack of buttermilk pancakes w/choc. chips and regular maple syrup, no?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 4, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> His meal does sound kinda shitty.  If I were to make pancakes, I would make them right.  A cunt hair away from a heart attack!
> 
> However
> 
> His meal would have less calories than say a stack of buttermilk pancakes w/choc. chips and regular maple syrup, no?


i'd say live dangerously once in awhile...Balls to the wall baby!!!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 5, 2006)

dAMvN said:
			
		

> Complex carbs is what gets you size. Protien doesint. Anyone thats big can tell you that.
> 
> my point is i didint get the size i have by just eatting chicken, salads and a shake. No I had to eat Pasta, Pancakes, Some Pizza, Potatos, Oatmeal and of course weight gainer. First you need to bulk then proper healthy diet will allow you to keep the muscle and lose the fat. I just want him to know that he isint going to gain muscle and size by eatting 1k calories a day. thats just what i wanted him to know so he wont waste his time.



I kind of have to agree somewhat with this guy on this. When i first started out, i was eating clean consisting of chicken, tuna, oatmeal .. everything that Jodi just said. I was gaining weight but it came VERY slowly and then i eventually hit a plateau. Then i just said fuck it and started eating pizza, pasta, potatoes, rice, oatmeal, big sandwiches .. basically everything that had a lot of calories and carbs and my weight shot up. I still kept my bodyfat in check by doing some moderate cardio and i went from 145 pounds to 188 pounds in just 10 months. My training improved and i went up in weights for every exercise. 

I will say that i am somewhat lucky because i am a pure ectomorph so getting fat was never a concern for me. Now that i have reached 190 pounds, i am back to eating clean for a few weeks before i go on a cutting diet for the first time ever.

So, basically if you're an ectomorph and an extremely hard gainer (like i was), you need to just EAT EVERYTHING that is high in carbs and calories. Drink a lot of water and make sure you are sleeping and getting a lot of rest. Once you start gaining weight, if you're still not getting fat just keep doing what you're doing. Once you notice some fat, start eating clean if you are still bulking and then you can decide what you want to do from there.

If you're a meso or an endo, then you might want to consider eating clean and have a few cheat meals only in moderation.


----------



## studen77 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey man by the way, two of my cousins and an uncle used to bodybuild and one almost went pro..their in their 40's now but they had GREAT physics when I was a kid (hence they served as my role models)

However, my uncle didn't come CLOSE to all the strict dieting that guys follow nowadays! He'd eat pizza, pasta, meats, fast food, and he'd eat like a horse and was ripped and had a great body! I remember him taking us to barbecue places, getting pizza, etc. etc. etc. Of course he didn't eat like a pig, nor did he eat candy all that much (if at all) , but again the guy could easily could have competed (if not for his job). He started out skinny though then hit the weights like crazy when he was a teenager. 
MY THING was that I started out fat (living with my older loved ones who did no exercise at all) wrecked my metabolism and now I"m reversing that..Our family has bodybuilding in our genes and we're all naturally strong...nearly all of my uncles /cousins work in some sort of carpentry or homebuilding/contractor business.


I just had these pancackes last Sunday after a early morning cardio workout ONE TIME! They certainly aren't everyday for me! And plus I"m on a cut phase right now and hanging on to my muscle...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 5, 2006)

studen77 said:
			
		

> Hey man by the way, two of my cousins and an uncle used to bodybuild and one almost went pro..their in their 40's now but they had GREAT physics when I was a kid (hence they served as my role models)
> 
> However, my uncle didn't come CLOSE to all the strict dieting that guys follow nowadays! He'd eat pizza, pasta, meats, fast food, and he'd eat like a horse and was ripped and had a great body! I remember him taking us to barbecue places, getting pizza, etc. etc. etc. Of course he didn't eat like a pig, nor did he eat candy all that much (if at all) , but again the guy could easily could have competed (if not for his job). He started out skinny though then hit the weights like crazy when he was a teenager.
> MY THING was that I started out fat (living with my older loved ones who did no exercise at all) wrecked my metabolism and now I"m reversing that..Our family has bodybuilding in our genes and we're all naturally strong...nearly all of my uncles /cousins work in some sort of carpentry or homebuilding/contractor business.
> ...



Sounds like your family has a history of superior genetics. Anyways, having those pancakes just once a week and whatnot isn't going to hurt you unless you are overly obese.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 5, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Sounds like your family has a history of superior genetics. Anyways, having those pancakes just once a week and whatnot isn't going to hurt you unless you are overly obese.


This I would agree with but pizza, cookies etc... I don't care if you are ecto or endo, it's not healthy PERIOD!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 5, 2006)

studen77 said:
			
		

> I just had these pancackes last Sunday after a early morning cardio workout ONE TIME! They certainly aren't everyday for me! And plus I"m on a cut phase right now and hanging on to my muscle...



Believe me when I say there's nothing wrong with chowing down on pancakes on occassion. i did it when I was precontest last year. It broke the insane dieting that I had to do. BUT, as soon as my meal was done, it was back to the boring ass chicken breast, tuna, olive oil, flax, salads, brocolli and green beans. Goddamn am I happy that I'm not competing this year. I feel like a human. I actually cake yesterday. It was a 4th of July cake my restaurant bought. We ran out of it all. It was supposed to last the entire week-it was gone in 3 days! I got the second from last piece. And I had a beer!! 

Its funny what we take for granted ad realize what we miss during cut cycles/precontest training.


----------



## maxpro2 (Jul 6, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=63420 these pancakes are amazing, try them!


----------



## studen77 (Jul 6, 2006)

I certainly will! But what's wrong with Aunt Jamima's whole wheat ones?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 6, 2006)

List the ingredients and I'll show you what is wrong.


----------



## studen77 (Jul 6, 2006)

Nutrition Facts 
Serving Size 1/4 Cup Mix (38 g/ approx. 3-4'' pancakes)
Servings Per Container: varies depending on package size  
Amount Per Serving  
  Dry Mix Alone  Prepared as Directed 
Calories: 120 200 
  Calories from Fat 5 60 
% of Daily Value** 
Total Fat 0.5g* 1% 10% 
  Saturated Fat0g 0% 8% 
  Trans Fat0g     
Cholesterol 0mg 0% 19% 
Sodium 620mg 26% 28% 
Potassium 140mg 4% 7% 
Total Carbohydrate 26g 9% 10% 
  Dietary Fiber 3g 10% 10% 
  Sugars 4g     
Protein 4g      
Vitamin A 0% 2% 
Vitamin C 0% 0% 
Calcium 6% 15% 
Iron 15% 8% 
Thiamin 10% 15% 
Riboflavin 20% 15% 
Niacin 15% 8% 
Folic Acid  8% 10% 
Phosphorus 30% 30% 
Magnesium 8% 10% 
*Amount in mix. When prepared with 1 egg, 1 Tablespoon vegetable oil and 1 cup vitamin A & D fortified 2% milk, a serving of pancakes contains 200 Calories, 6g Total Fat (1.5g Saturated Fat, 0g Trans Fat), 60mg Cholesterol, 670mg Sodium, 250mg Potassium, 29g Total Carbohydrate (3g Dietary Fiber, 7g Sugars), and 8g Protein.
** Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet. Your daily values may be higher or lower depending on your calorie needs:

  Calories 2,000 2,500 
Total Fat less than 65g 80g 
  Sat. Fat less than 20g 25g 
Cholesterol less than 300mg 300mg 
Sodium less than 2,400mg 2,400mg 
Potassium   3,500mg 3,500mg


----------



## studen77 (Jul 6, 2006)

INGREDIENTS: WHOLE WHEAT FLOUR, ENRICHED BLEACHED FLOUR (BLEACHED WHEAT FLOUR, NIACIN, REDUCED IRON, THIAMIN MONONITRATE, RIBOFLAVIN, FOLIC ACID), LEAVENING (SODIUM BICARBONATE, SODIUM ALUMINUM PHOSPHATE, MONOCALCIUM PHOSPHATE), BROWN SUGAR, SUGAR, DRIED MOLASSES, SALT, WHEAT GERM, HYDROXYLATED SOY LECITHIN, SOY FLOUR. 

I got these directly from their web site, ya  Isee the sugar, brown sugars..


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 6, 2006)

more than half a gram of sodium...wow.


----------



## Flakko (Jul 6, 2006)

Sometimes I eat those whole wheat Aunt Jemima pancakes...  
I eat them plain, no syrup at all. Just like how they taste when they still hot...


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 6, 2006)

so do i


----------

